# Gamers start campaign to end Wii U/3DS region locking.



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Inspired by the successful #NoDRM campaign aimed at Microsoft and Sony, gamers around the Web now hope to convince Nintendo to stop region-locking its systems. Cheesemeister from the NeoGAF forum, has compiled a massive list of Miiverse posts, as users take the pleas directly to Nintendo's proprietary social network.
> 
> Folks on Twitter have also joined in, with the hashtags #EndRegionLocking and #NintendoRegionFree being used, alongside an official Twitter account for the campaign, @EndRegionLocking. In addition, Reddit posts are being made as well as the usual petition.


 
Source: http://www.destructoid.com/gamers-campaign-to-end-wii-u-region-locking-256868.phtml


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, that's quite interesting.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes!
A thousand times yes.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 25, 2013)

Even though I usually reserve Twitter for entering contests... I tweeted @them~


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2013)

I honestly never cared about region locks because I've pretty much never imported a game before (I only imported KH Final Mix, but only to add to my collection, not to play.)
But I guess I can see why some people don't like it if they live in an area (like Europe) that doesn't always get the same games as the US/Japan or get the games super late compared to the US/Japan. It was annoying as fuck that a good number of Wii games were only in Japan and didn't come out of Japan until many years later.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 25, 2013)

Every platforms today are region free... Except Nintendo! Yes a million times yes! Nintendo should go with the flow and stop having region locks on their consoles! Xbox 360 and PS3 are region free (Some games are region locked though) Xbox One and PS4 are going to be region free. PC has always been region free. Nintendo really needs to stop region locking their consoles as it kills importation.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

DEATH TO REGION LOCK
It makes me mad when I have to pay $200+ just to play taiko no tatsujin


----------



## smile72 (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree nukeboy death to region lock.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

I signed up for twitter for this


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 25, 2013)

"My Body Is Region Free!" o_0


I don´t care about the Region-Lock, I would never import a Japanese game, because it's in F****** Japanese.
But if the people want, it won't hurt to join the campaign......


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> "My Body Is Region Free!" o_0
> 
> 
> I don´t care about the Region-Lock, I would never import a Japanese game, because it's in F****** Japanese.
> But if the people want, it won't hurt to join the campaign......


 
I barely know Japaneses but I still play them
(mostly rhythm  games)


----------



## 2ndApex (Jun 25, 2013)

Professor Layton x Ace Attorney yo


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jun 25, 2013)

WOOW! It looks amazing, and this could be a good point to see if Nintendo cares about what their Fans asks


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 25, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> "My Body Is Region Free!" o_0
> 
> 
> I don´t care about the Region-Lock, I would never import a Japanese game, because it's in F****** Japanese.
> But if the people want, it won't hurt to join the campaign......


lol I don't know any Japanese but I still play imports. They are pretty fun a lot of the time, since there is plenty of stuff we never see over outside of X place. We can pick up titles like rhythm games, licensed games that turned out awesome (jump ultimate stars), and the oddities we just wouldn't see outside of japan.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jun 25, 2013)

I signed the petition and made an account on twitter just for this, lol. I really hope they listen and do it.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm willing to bet that Nintendo implemented the region lock because of age ratings across different countries. I think the most likely reason is so that they can prevent people importing cheaper games from abroad. 

Then again, roles have reversed recently and it's mostly Europe getting some good stuff recently.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 25, 2013)

A good campaign... But all I can say is good luck, because Nintendo will never agree to it.

(And yes, I'll support this anti-RL)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> A good campaign... But all I can say is good luck, because Nintendo will never agree to it.


no one likes a debbie downer


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 25, 2013)

VIVA LA REVOLUTION~


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 25, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> VIVA LA REVOLUTION~


 

"YOU CAME TO THE WRONG NEIGHBORHOOD, MOTHERFUCKER

I guess I'll sign in to my twitter and tag these.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's a link to their petition if no one looked at the source: http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitio...n-blocking-make-the-3ds-and-wii-u-region-free


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 25, 2013)

360 is Region free for most of the games (Japanese games being an exception)
PS3 is region free, PSVita region free? PSP region free?
DS is region free, GBA also iirc...

I also hardly imported games, I'd love to import some games tho.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm more concerned about Nintendo's software DRM, where digital software is tied to the console and non-transferable. Why can't they make it so you can move software to external storage and back and forth, but not copy it? Then software can't get duplicated.


2ndApex said:


> Professor Layton x Ace Attorney yo


That sounds like a f***ing nightmare for somebody who doesn't speak Japanese fluently.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> "YOU CAME TO THE WRONG NEIGHBORHOOD, MOTHERFUCKER
> 
> I guess I'll sign in to my twitter and tag these.


 
You came to the Wrong Castle, Motherfucker.
^^seems better.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 25, 2013)

ggyo said:


> I'm more concerned about Nintendo's software DRM, where digital software is tied to the console and non-transferable.


That's another thing that needs fixing, yeah.



ggyo said:


> Why can't they make it so you can move software to external storage and back and forth, but not copy it? Then software can't get duplicated.


Because once you remove the drive from the unit, there's nothing stopping you from making a copy of the external storage?


----------



## broitsak (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh God, please let this happen.
I would so buy Inazuma Eleven 3DS games <3


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 25, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> "My Body Is Region Free!" o_0
> 
> 
> I don´t care about the Region-Lock, I would never import a Japanese game, because it's in F****** Japanese.
> But if the people want, it won't hurt to join the campaign......


It will be good thing for people who are not know English very well and Japanese is their first language.


----------



## Parasite X (Jun 25, 2013)

Supply & demand I love this kind of stuff now if only I can get a few people on my side & have them approve my idea which was to give basic owners something similar to the Deluxe Digital program.In any case knowing Nintendo they would bring it to basic set owners using voucher codes but only if there is enough demand for it .


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 25, 2013)

I retweeted/favorited and sign petition.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 25, 2013)

#slacktivism



> Inspired by the successful #NoDRM campaign aimed at Microsoft and Sony


 
Yes, the vocal minority sending tweets was what influenced Sony and Microsoft's policies, not the already-immensely harsh press backlash and huge gap in preorder sales between the consoles. Nope, it was the Tweets!

Just because a lot of people can write a hashtag doesn't mean they'll actually commit and buy the consoles. And the people who seriously care, Nintendo fans, likely already own a 3DS/Wii U or will purchase them later no matter what. Why should Nintendo even bother?

And come on, a tweet means as much as a Facebook like (hell, maybe even less). At least writing in a letter or making videos takes some effort.


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 25, 2013)

These Twitter campaigns are overused nowadays. Back when I was a young'n, we used to write actual letters to companies about this stuff. Crazy, right?

In any case, it would certainly be nice to get and be able to use some of the limited edition flavors they release exclusively in other regions, namely Japan. I know a lot of people liked the black Charizard 3DS XL.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 25, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> These Twitter campaigns are overused nowadays. Back when I was a young'n, we used to write actual letters to companies about this stuff. Crazy, right?
> 
> In any case, it would certainly be nice to get and be able to use some of the limited edition flavors they release exclusively in other regions, namely Japan. I know a lot of people liked the black Charizard 3DS XL.


I know I like that one. I'd prefer the Shin Megami Tensei one, though..


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 25, 2013)

region locking is a way to fuck over american importers


----------



## 2ndApex (Jun 25, 2013)

ggyo said:


> That sounds like a f***ing nightmare for somebody who doesn't speak Japanese fluently.


 
That's why knowing apanese is awesome.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 25, 2013)

Signed the petition. But I've got to admit I have no idea whether they'll listen. I couldn't have put it better than Gahars did: it's not going to boost wiiu sales. This is a publicity stunt at best ("does nintendo cares about their fans?").
And the region lock obviously has to has a measurable advantage to someone (why else is it there in the first place?). So I guess that in the end, it's that advantage counterweighted to the publicity it gets.

...even if that last part isn't going to do much (it's just getting up to par with competition).


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 25, 2013)

Meh... I guess it's better to do something than nothing but... I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 25, 2013)

Give Nintendo a choice. "Get rid of region locking or I shall do so myself with Gateway! Once it gets that feature, that is..."


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Give Nintendo a choice. "Get rid of region locking or I shall do so myself with Gateway! Once it gets that feature, that is..."


 
gateway does NOT remove region lock


----------



## anhminh (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't give those pirates reason to hack your system, Nintendo.
If you don't do anything, then pirates gonna do it for you.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Jun 25, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> "My Body Is Region Free!" o_0
> 
> 
> I don´t care about the Region-Lock, I would never import a Japanese game, because it's in F****** Japanese.
> But if the people want, it won't hurt to join the campaign......


 
I don't know japanese, but I sure would like to Import american copies of SMT IV and Soul Hackers without having to buy another 3DS.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> That's another thing that needs fixing, yeah.
> 
> Because once you remove the drive from the unit, there's nothing stopping you from making a copy of the external storage?


So why not partition the memory? Like how you have to make a partition when using external memory for the Xbox 360 when you want to put game, demo or save data on. Then that partitioned memory becomes incompatible and unreadable with other devices.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 25, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> In any case, it would certainly be nice to get and be able to use some of the limited edition flavors they release exclusively in other regions, namely Japan. I know a lot of people liked the black Charizard 3DS XL.


 
If this is actually successful, I would import one of those in a heartbeat. If I can't, then Ice White would be my next color of choice.


----------



## Chary (Jun 25, 2013)

Time to spread the word.

I'd like to play Ace Attorney VS Layton, without buying a separate 3DS. Region lock sucks, and it'd be amazing to see it removed.


----------



## Saturosias (Jun 25, 2013)

No, this can't happen!

Why are you trying to take away the only excuse video game pirates have left?!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 25, 2013)

few days after the 3ds announcement... we want region-free


----------



## Mario92 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hashtags doesn't work that well... I guess in MS situation it was feedback from literally everywhere.
This is just guess and has been some time already but maybe region lock is because of eShop? DS was region free but DSi wasn't (at least partly) but nobody noticed as DS games worked mostly normally and DS didn't have eShop. With 3DS fully locked you can't "accidentally" go to US store from EU and buy games twice cheaper. Of course PS3 you can do this with prepaid cards and fake address and Steam checks this from your given info and checks where payments come from so you just can't.
I don't have Wii U but wasn't nintendo blocking 18 rated material for every EU country just because of Germany's law. This would suggest they have no idea how to control internet market so they are region blocking content just to make sure things work mostly OK http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/...ocked_in_Europe_to_comply_with_German_law.php

In any way region blocking can't be because of hardware differences as HDMI signals are pretty much same around the world and handhelds should be even less different. Situations where pirates get region free content and legit customers has to buy separate systems is far from ideal for nintendo so it would be good if they did it before pirates.
If region lock removing would happen then how would game publishers react to it if at all? 

E: Miiverse pictures should be spot on. They're on system and nintendo is almost bount to see them if theres much of them and pictures take time to make.


----------



## ferofax (Jun 25, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Professor Layton x Ace Attorney yo


 
Text heavy, yo.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 25, 2013)

nice idea. not gonna change a thing though.


----------



## alirezay (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm in...
I don't have money to buy games but still....
Who doesn't like freedom?


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jun 25, 2013)

I guess Iwata will announce that in the next big Nintendo Direct.
Not the one coming tomorrow, as that's about a specific game.


----------



## apollooo (Jun 25, 2013)

I wish this really works.

Region locking may not be trouble for people who live in the us, Europe or Japan, but for the rest of the world it means extra money to import and some ****ing games can't be played


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 25, 2013)

apollooo said:


> I wish this really works.
> 
> Region locking may not be trouble for people who live in the us, Europe or Japan, but for the rest of the world it means extra money to import and some ****ing games can't be played



It troubles people plenty in those countries.

Japan produces a lot of shmups/shooters (many for the 360 no less) and they are often region locked. Move to the handhelds and it gets even odder (so many great puzzle and platform games). Most of those you do not need to understand the tiniest bit of Japanese for either. Likewise there is the Japanese equivalent of the weabo set.

Europe, especially Germany, Poland and places around there, produces a lot of great offbeat RPG type games different to both the likes of Bethesda and the likes of Square (Venetica, Two worlds 2 and Risen being three of my more favoured examples). The handhelds again produce a lot of interesting things and Europe is often a Nintendo testing ground (plenty of instances of Europe getting games before Christmas where they waited until some time later for North America).

The same applies in reverse and there are a few things that come out earlier in the US than Europe for no great reason, for good reason (sprint cars, baseball, basketball and American football are not big outside the US give or take baseball in Japan). For some reason I have also seen several times where the gold/goty/enhanced edition will come out in the US at the same time as the stock release hits in Europe.

Technical issues have largely been a non issue for decades save perhaps PAL in the NTSC world (a non issue with digital input for TVs and the current Nintendo lineup having their own screens) and I absolutely accept that logistics and local regulations/taxes are a pig to work though, to the point where any profit might not be enough to warrant the effort. However that matters little if you can launch it somewhere and the those that desire it get to jump through the hoops.

As for this... armchair activism is oft pointless and I will echo Gahars as well.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 25, 2013)

When I went to the Pokemon Center last summer on the day of Black and White 2's release, the representative helping me asked me if I have a Japanese 3DS. Luckily for me, I bought one while I was visiting - and it helps me with my flash cart updating. Good old reliable old firmware. 

I wish it wasn't like this. It bothers me that I can't play my Japanese Sailor Moon fighting PSX game because I don't have a Japanese region PS1. 

Region locking forces us to pirate at times. I don't get why Nintendo doesn't seem to see the irony. If only they removed the region lock, more people would import games, and if there's a price discrepancy between countries' copies, we shouldn't have to pay for it. I felt so bad that I had already beat Pokemon Yellow about 3 times before Europe got it when I was little. I understand the wait sucks. Seriously, though, this shit needs to stop. I'm signing that petition.


----------



## Arras (Jun 25, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> When I went to the Pokemon Center last summer on the day of Black and White 2's release, the representative helping me asked me if I have a Japanese 3DS. Luckily for me, I bought one while I was visiting - and it helps me with my flash cart updating. Good old reliable old firmware.
> 
> I wish it wasn't like this. It bothers me that I can't play my Japanese Sailor Moon fighting PSX game because I don't have a Japanese region PS1.
> 
> Region locking forces us to pirate at times. I don't get why Nintendo doesn't seem to see the irony. If only they removed the region lock, more people would import games, and* if there's a price discrepancy between countries' copies, we shouldn't have to pay for it.* I felt so bad that I had already beat Pokemon Yellow about 3 times before Europe got it when I was little. I understand the wait sucks. Seriously, though, this shit needs to stop. I'm signing that petition.


There almost always is. Dollars get converted directly to euros and that somehow gets even more expensive in countries like Australia


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 25, 2013)

That's a good campaign. Probably won't be successful, but it's good that the fans are speaking up about this.

Region locking on handheld consoles is pretty pointless to begin with - there's no reason why they should be locked to a given region since all handheld consoles operate at the same resolution. Home consoles used to be Region Locked due to the PAL/NTSC/SECAM division which is now a thing of the past since we moved on to standardized HD resolutions.

Neither lock has any benefit to the End-User - previously it had sense to inform the user that a given game will not work in a given Video Mode. Now that this restriction is gone, so should be Region Locks.

The only purpose Region Locking plays on Nintendo platforms is equal division of profits between three main branches of Nintendo - NoA, NoE and NoJ. It's pretty ridiculous that hardware is designed in reference to the integral structure of the company _(which should be re-structured and centralized ages ago)_.


----------



## regnad (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll tell you what, I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## LAA (Jun 25, 2013)

As much as I'd love region lock to be gone forever, I can't see nintendo changing it.
Whether it be a matter of it being impossible/a lot of work or money to stop the region lock, or simply just nintendo being nintendo and their stubbornness/ignorance to change.
The pressure is on them though I say. With PS4 being only £50 more than a Wii U and the ability to play games from any region (among other things) being pros to owning a PS4, the Wii U really needs to justify its price tag, although not as much as Xbox One does in my opinion .

Feel bad for nintendo though. I don't have any issue with the Wii U's graphic potential, and from the looks of some games, it makes the gap between Wii U and PS4 smaller than I would have thought it would be, but even at this point, if nintendo announced Zelda Wii U for next week, we'd still know it'd miss out on a bunch (and by bunch I mean a REALLY BIG bunch) of 3rd party games gamers should be interested in, and while nintendo are doing better 3rd party wise (With the likes of Bayonetta 2, TW101, X, etc.) all coming exclusively to Wii U, it still pales in terms of what PS4/One are due to get.
I know nintendo consoles are pretty much destined to miss out on 3rd party games at this point, but they really need to do more than just nintendo games, just seems kinda...cockiness on nintendo's side, that they don't need 3rd party, when that's easily one of their biggest problems.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 25, 2013)

ggyo said:


> So why not partition the memory? Like how you have to make a partition when using external memory for the Xbox 360 when you want to put game, demo or save data on. Then that partitioned memory becomes incompatible and unreadable with other devices.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
You can clone data off and onto a drive regardless of if the filesystem is encrypted or if the filesystem is custom or not, etc.

Once you remove the flash drive from the unit there is nothing stopping you from cloning a copy of the contents off, and then putting them back on at a later date.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> #slacktivism
> 
> Yes, the vocal minority sending tweets was what influenced Sony and Microsoft's policies, not the already-immensely harsh press backlash and huge gap in preorder sales between the consoles. Nope, it was the Tweets!
> 
> ...


Sony was said to be considering implementing some sort of DRM (by a couple insiders) on the PS4 a little bit before E3 but reconsidered after the enormous fan response. The media backlash prior to the Microsoft event was precisely because of the #NoDRM campaign, with multiple articles from a variety of media outlets covering the event.

I would argue that it was more effective than simply mailing in a couple letters that could be thrown in the trash. Not only did a wide Twitter campaign generate media attention (it was trending) but flooding the personal accounts of high-ranking executives of Sony (yosp for instance) ensured that they could not be ignored.

In regards to this campaign, Iwata has shown on multiple occasions (Nintendo Direct) that they are watching Miiverse and aware of what the users are posting. If there's any way to get the message directly to Nintendo, Miiverse is arguably the best way.

And while there is certainly no guarantee that people participating in this campaign are going to go out and buy said consoles after a change in policies and that it probably won't result in any monetary gain on Nintendo's part, it's one way for Nintendo to earn some goodwill among its fans and add a selling point to their hardware simply by removing an outdated and intrusive policy.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 25, 2013)

I would be ok with this, I wouldn't have to buy a Japanese 3DS to play Terry's Wonderland.


----------



## VMM (Jun 25, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Here's a link to their petition if no one looked at the source: http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitio...n-blocking-make-the-3ds-and-wii-u-region-free


 

I signed the petition and twitted with those hashtags.
It's time for Nintendo to stop with region-lock, we're not in 20th century anymore.

Microsoft listened to their fans, I bet that, if many people sign this petition and start twitting,
Nintendo will wake up and listen to their fans.
So I recommend that everybody show this to your friends and ask them to twit and sign the petition.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 25, 2013)

soulx said:


> Sony was said to be considering implementing some sort of DRM (by a couple insiders) on the PS4 a little bit before E3 but reconsidered after the enormous fan response. The media backlash prior to the Microsoft event was precisely because of the #NoDRM campaign, with multiple articles from a variety of media outlets covering the event.


 
What Sony said and what actually happened aren't necessarily one and the same. Decisions like this take a long, long time and are made behind closed doors as companies analyze the market, weigh their options, etc. Massive policy decisions aren't made because of a hashtag.

The tweets weren't raising awareness of a new issue, either. The backlash against anti-used games policies in the press started long before the #NoDRM campaign - prominent games journalists (Jim Sterling and the like) have been beating on the drum for ages now. #NoDRM didn't retroactively introduce this opinion or the widespread support of it. In fact, they had already stated, albeit in vague terms, that they were avoiding oppressive DRM strategies with the PS4.

Of course Sony is going to encourage the tweeting - it's free publicity. When there's so many factors to consider, though, that doesn't mean it made any serious impact.



soulx said:


> I would argue that it was more effective than simply mailing in a couple letters that could be thrown in the trash. Not only did a wide Twitter campaign generate media attention (it was trending) but flooding the personal accounts of high-ranking executives of Sony (yosp for instance) ensured that they could not be ignored.


 
As opposed to a tweet which you can just browse over without a second thought. Or just not go on twitter.

Again, tweets take no effort. No commitment. No serious investment of time. Anybody can make a hashtag, but what evidence does Sony have that they'll actually act on their word? That they'll follow through? We've all seen how "serious" online boycotts have turned out before - why should they think this is any different?

Letters aren't necessarily great, but at least they take some sort of investment and effort - even if it's just buying a stamp. Compared to typing out a hashtag, it's a world of difference. And they actually have a record of making a difference, even if it was only in the past - it was letter writing campaigns that helped Star Trek get a third season, after all.



soulx said:


> In regards to this campaign, Iwata has shown on multiple occasions (Nintendo Direct) that they are watching Miiverse and aware of what the users are posting. If there's any way to get the message directly to Nintendo, Miiverse is arguably the best way.


 
Again, take it with a grain of salt. Of course Nintendo is going to encourage the free publicity and flurry of activity, but where's the incentive to act on it? Where's the threat, the danger, if they don't? After all, the activity on the Miiverse is coming from people already on the Miiverse - how many are really going to commit and throw out their console just because of a feature that, let's be honest, only a niche of gamers really care about.



soulx said:


> And while there is certainly no guarantee that people participating in this campaign are going to go out and buy said consoles after a change in policies and that it probably won't result in any monetary gain on Nintendo's part, it's one way for Nintendo to earn some goodwill among its fans and add a selling point to their hardware simply by removing an outdated and intrusive policy.


 

Again, it's a feature only a small (though certainly vocal) minority cares about. Most don't care one way or the other - and if Nintendo thinks it's within their best interest to keep their systems region locked, I seriously doubt the niche has enough monetary pull to make up for it.

The insistence on twitter campaigns bugs me to no end. We laugh at Facebook likes ("If this picture gets 1000 likes, we'll do X!") and yet decide to take tweets, which are just as worthless, seriously. People like these campaigns because they don't have to do anything but they can still pat themselves on the back for "making a difference" or whatever. It's armchair activism, plain and simple.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 25, 2013)

WOW! JUST LIKE THE OTHERS THAT WORKED RIGHT GUISE!?

Seriously, this isnt happening. I would love to be proven wrong (actually I wouldnt care but still it would be nice I guess).


----------



## VMM (Jun 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Again, tweets take no effort. No commitment. No serious investment of time. Anybody can make a hashtag, but what evidence does Sony have that they'll actually act on their word? That they'll follow through? We've all seen how "serious" online boycotts have turned out before - why should they think this is any different?
> 
> Letters aren't necessarily great, but at least they take some sort of investment and effort - even if it's just buying a stamp. Compared to typing out a hashtag, it's a world of difference. And they actually have a record of making a difference, even if it was only in the past - it was letter writing campaigns that helped Star Trek get a third season, after all.


 







If this got trending on twitter, it would be harmful to Nintendo's image.
It may not change for people who already bought the console, but many people would avoid buying it.
Also, remember what happened to MS holdings after their pitiful console announcement.

Aside that, twitting and signing on a petition is simple and easy, everybody can do it,
it may do no good, but it will also do no harm to you.


----------



## DS1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nintendo doesn't stand to gain as much market share as Microsoft stood to lost, so I don't see how this works. MS rolling back their goofy DRM was a life or death decision, Nintendo's region locking is just an old business practice that they're stuck to. Honestly it should be left up to the developers like the 360.

Don't get me wrong, I would buy a 3DS the day that they make it region-free, but I'm a special case. Most people are fine with waiting for local releases or don't care about JP games.


----------



## bowser (Jun 25, 2013)

Death to Nintendomination!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 25, 2013)

bowser said:


> Death to Nintendomination!


Is Nintendomination what happens when Bayonetta does it? If so... yay region locking!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 25, 2013)

VMM said:


> If this got trending on twitter, it would be harmful to Nintendo's image.
> It may not change for people who already bought the console, but many people would avoid buying it.
> Also, remember what happened to MS holdings after their pitiful console announcement.


 
What image? Their last public appearances were Miyamoto telling us there's no F-zero coming upand Iwata apologizing for nintendo's poor sales. Nintendo didn't even try to make a show at E3. Something like this certainly isn't going to matter. In fact, I'd even say it is good news...as that means those same tweeters AREN'T trending about it being the inferior console.


I've got to admit that this is a wide-open opportunity for Iwata if he wants a quick way to prove that "nintendo listens to their customers", but he'll have to do it quick, as opinions on this may change. It only takes so long until someone realizes only a small percentage actually imports games from other regions, so removing it barely changes anything.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 25, 2013)

VMM said:


> "It's not about the effort, it's about sending a message."


 
Campaigns without effort, commitment, and follow through send a clear message, alright.



VMM said:


> If this got trending on twitter, it would be harmful to Nintendo's image.


 
How? Really, now, how many people out there care about region locking one way or the other?

On GBAtemp and similar sites, sure, there's some interest, but this is a Nintendo-friendly site big on hacking - we're hardly representative of the whole population.



VMM said:


> It may not change for people who already bought the console, but many people would avoid buying it.


 
The only ones I could think of are Jack and shit, and Jack just left town.



VMM said:


> Also, remember what happened to MS holdings after their pitiful console announcement.


 
Remember how that had nothing to do with Twitter, as I've explained before?



VMM said:


> Aside that, twitting and signing on a petition is simple and easy, everybody can do it,


 
And that's what makes it utterly worthless as a form of protest. It's the difference between a hunger strike and a "Three Square Meals a Day" strike.



VMM said:


> it may do no good, but it will also do no harm to you.


 
That doesn't mean its worthwhile or effectual or meaningful.

If you want to tweet a hashtag to Nintendo, then by all means, be my guest. If you think you're accomplishing anything at all, however, you're kidding yourself.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Campaigns without effort, commitment, and follow through send a clear message, alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just read that last line while rapping. HAHAHAHA!
Anyway, thing is, Gahars is right. Many forms of protests have been done before, usually the protests that have the biggest impact are those that are representive of a large scale population, that actually takes time and effort to do it and that would actually affect a company in a big way. Hell if this protest continues or fails, there's gonna be much difference at all.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> *Citizen Snips!*


Hey, buddy, this is the internet. Which was made in America. In America, if we can't eat nachos while doing something, then it's not worth doing. I've just tweeted that I just commented about nachos while eating nachos with the hashtags #nachos, #inception, and #nachoception.

#'Murica.


----------



## VMM (Jun 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Campaigns without effort, commitment, and follow through send a clear message, alright.


 
That's one protest that didn't work, you can't base everything just on one case that didn't work.
Aside that, you know how Call of Duty fans are, they can't stop complaining about the game,
and about how nothing changes, but when a new CoD game is released, they are the first one to buy it.



Gahars said:


> How? Really, now, how many people out there care about region locking one way or the other?
> 
> On GBAtemp and similar sites, sure, there's some interest, but this is a Nintendo-friendly site big on hacking - we're hardly representative of the whole population.


 
If some critic about an enterprise starts trending,
it doesn't matter what it is, or if is really relevant, it will take down the company's image.

By the way, it's easy to say people do not care about it when you live in USA.
Many countries do not have an official Nintendo support, people in these countries have to import,
and many have trouble with region lock.



Gahars said:


> Remember how that had nothing to do with Twitter, as I've explained before?
> 
> That doesn't mean its worthwhile or effectual or meaningful.
> 
> If you want to tweet a hashtag to Nintendo, then by all means, be my guest. If you think you're accomplishing anything at all, however, you're kidding yourself.


 
How can you assure that the MS change had nothing to do with twitter?
There is no proof, just your opinion that twitts do not make a change,
when nowadays, it's even better for complaining it's rights about product quality.

I've seen many people that with a simple twitt had their defective products replaced almost instantly.
Fridges, Washing Machines and electronics in general.

You underestimate the power of twitter.

By the way, even if it may not make any change, it at least worth a try.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 25, 2013)

VMM said:


> That's one protest that didn't work, you can't base everything just on one case that didn't work.
> Aside that, you know how Call of Duty fans are, they can't stop complaining about the game,
> and about how nothing changes, but when a new CoD game is released, they are the first one to buy it.


 
It's one example, sure, but one that perfectly illustrates the long running trend. Time and time again we see internet campaigns rise up (Boycott this game! Support that game!) that fail when push comes to shove because it takes a lot more effort to actually commit to something than it does to just join a group or sign a petition or make a tweet.

You can't write this off as just a Call of Duty thing. It's not even just a video game thing, as calls for boycotts against companies like Wal-Mart and JC Penny go nowhere time and time again. A lot of people today want the maximum amount of change while putting the least amount of effort and seem shocked when they have nothing to show for it.



VMM said:


> If some critic about an enterprise starts trending,
> it doesn't matter what it is, or if is really relevant, it will take down the company's image.


 
If that was the case, everyone would think that Nintendo only specialized in "stupid faggot shit for babies" by now.

Needless to say, image does not work that way. People need to care about the critique first and foremost, and it takes a lot, lot more to actually do damage to it.



VMM said:


> By the way, it's easy to say people do not care about it when you live in USA.
> Many countries do not have an official Nintendo support, people in these countries have to import,
> and many have trouble with region lock.


 
I can sympathize, really. If people in these areas really want to make a difference, however, then they shouldn't buy region-locked Nintendo products, period. That's a boycott, and that's an effective form of protest. Tweets aren't necessary - the sales should speak for themselves.

Companies, for the most part, don't care about messages on twitter. They can't! They certainly give a shit about messages to their wallets, however.



VMM said:


> How can you assure that the MS change had nothing to do with twitter?
> There is no proof, just your opinion that twitts do not make a change,
> when nowadays, it's even better for complaining it's rights about product quality.


 
You do realize that you're the one asserting that tweets somehow had to do with Microsoft's stock performance, right? That's on you to prove.

Seriously, what did tweets have to do with a) Microsoft touting an already maligned and unpopular set of policies, b) Having the weaker press conference, and c) making the console $100 more expensive than its closest competitor? I think those factors matter a shit ton more to investors than a trending hashtag.



VMM said:


> I've seen many people that with a simple twitt had their defective products replaced almost instantly.
> Fridges, Washing Machines and electronics in general.


 
"Tweets changed the policies of entire companies because a fridge company offered customer support on twitter!"

Okay.



VMM said:


> You underestimate the power of twitter.


 
Okay, sure, buddy.

Don't get me wrong, Twitter can be a great tool for organization and for spreading information. Protests across the world have shown the significance of social media. Twitter was not the be all, end all, however - it enabled and helped mobilize the larger effort. There's a world of difference.



VMM said:


> By the way, even if it may not make any change, it at least worth a try.


 
If you think the cause is worth a try, then actually try something meaningful. Armchair activism helps no one - except, ironically enough, for the targets of the campaign who are more than happy to bask in the free publicity.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It's one example, sure, but one that perfectly illustrates the long running trend. Time and time again we see internet campaigns rise up (Boycott this game! Support that game!) that fail when push comes to shove because it takes a lot more effort to actually commit to something than it does to just join a group or sign a petition or make a tweet.


 
https://www.facebook.com/events/115366428534785/

31 million sold units and rising. Yeah, boycotts and Internet-based protests are very effective.

*EDIT:* I found that boycott particularily interesting _(and funny)_ since it had no evidence to support it, merely speculation along the lines of _"Nintendo didn't say that they're not using conflicting materials ergo they must be using conflicting materials. How dare they not investigate the matter!? I will never buy a 3DS until they investitage blah blah blah..."_. Them Internet Smarts.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 25, 2013)

VMM said:


> That's one protest that didn't work, you can't base everything just on one case that didn't work.
> Aside that, you know how Call of Duty fans are, they can't stop complaining about the game,
> and about how nothing changes, but when a new CoD game is released, they are the first one to buy it.


Erm...ubisoft didn't exactly change their views on Rayman origins after every artist in the world united on miiverse to make fun of them.

And on gbatemp, we also know how nintendo fans are: we can't stop complaining about games either.



VMM said:


> How can you assure that the MS change had nothing to do with twitter?
> There is no proof, just your opinion that twitts do not make a change,
> when nowadays, it's even better for complaining it's rights about product quality.
> 
> ...


So you're basically saying that thanks to twitter, people can actually exercise the right to use the guarantee on their product? Gee...I hate to tell you this, but this same practice tends to work without hashtags. And I bet in half those cases, those customers were just bad-mannered assholes who forgot or lost their receipts and held the local shop cleric personally responsible for manufacturing errors of the cheapest product in the world. 
EDIT: skip this part. I was wrong in assuming things (see VMM's reply below)

Also...how does this correlate in any way with the topic? The wiiu isn't defective because of a region lock, and a legally agreed fixation for one person is a totally different matter than a worldwide service change.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 25, 2013)

this will work when pigs begin talking and nintendo replaces Ash with a new main character in the anime.


----------



## VMM (Jun 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It's one example, sure, but one that perfectly illustrates the long running trend. Time and time again we see internet campaigns rise up (Boycott this game! Support that game!) that fail when push comes to shove because it takes a lot more effort to actually commit to something than it does to just join a group or sign a petition or make a tweet.


 
You're generalising boycotts on a single example,
just because there was one boycott that failed that doesn't mean they will all fail.

You're talking about boycott, but this isn't even a boycott,
people are signing and trending in an attempt to show Nintendo their preference for not having region-block.




Gahars said:


> If that was the case, everyone would think that Nintendo only specialized in "stupid faggot shit for babies" by now.
> 
> Needless to say, image does not work that way. People need to care about the critique first and foremost, and it takes a lot, lot more to actually do damage to it.


 
You talk like it's all or nothing, it isn't that way.



Gahars said:


> You do realize that you're the one asserting that tweets somehow had to do with Microsoft's stock performance, right? That's on you to prove.


 
I said that Microsoft have changed it's policies because of the public negative reaction.
The public reaction was everywhere, including, of course, on Twitter.



Gahars said:


> Seriously, what did tweets have to do with a) Microsoft touting an already maligned and unpopular set of policies, b) Having the weaker press conference, and c) making the console $100 more expensive than its closest competitor? I think those factors matter a shit ton more to investors than a trending hashtag.


 
This does not dissociate with public's reaction.



Gahars said:


> Okay, sure, buddy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Twitter can be a great tool for organization and for spreading information. Protests across the world have shown the significance of social media. Twitter was not the be all, end all, however - it enabled and helped mobilize the larger effort. There's a world of difference.


 
I'm not saying twitter changed everything.
Twitter is an outstanding tool for spreading info and mobilizing people towards a common objective.



Gahars said:


> If you think the cause is worth a try, then actually try something meaningful. Armchair activism helps no one - except, ironically enough, for the targets of the campaign who are more than happy to bask in the free publicity.


I don't believe twitter alone will make all the difference,
but, for me, it's a first step in the right direction,
you need to mobilize many people towards a common goal,
then go for other more effective measures with support of these people



Taleweaver said:


> So you're basically saying that thanks to twitter, people can actually exercise the right to use the guarantee on their product? Gee...I hate to tell you this, but this same practice tends to work without hashtags. And I bet in half those cases, those customers were just bad-mannered assholes who forgot or lost their receipts and held the local shop cleric personally responsible for manufacturing errors of the cheapest product in the world.


 
This is what happens in a country with good services like Belgium, UK, USA, 
but in many countries, including mine, services suck.

Twitter became a great place for consumers to claim their rights,
it works much better than Procon, which is a federal entity specialized for consumer rights.



Taleweaver said:


> Also...how does this correlate in any way with the topic? The wiiu isn't defective because of a region lock, and a legally agreed fixation for one person is a totally different matter than a worldwide service change.


 
This correlates because it shows how complaining on twitter makes 
companies policies changes. I know it's a bit off


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 25, 2013)

A good proposal:

How do you know if Western gamers want your more obscure games, if they can't afford the console from another region, but their console doesn't allow them to play imported games?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 26, 2013)

How funny that gamers start acting NOW when Nintendo has had region locking since their very first console.


----------



## Mushkin (Jun 26, 2013)

signed


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2013)

fgghjjkll said:


> How funny that gamers start acting NOW when Nintendo has had region locking since their very first console.


 
Yep. Home console that is!.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd rather they just bring all the good games over here in English


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 26, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I'd rather they just bring all the good games over here in English


 
you know that will take years


----------



## VMM (Jun 26, 2013)

fgghjjkll said:


> How funny that gamers start acting NOW when Nintendo has had region locking since their very first console.


 

For home consoles, yes,
but for handhelds it's the first time.
Aside that, the reasons for region-lock are gone.

Region lock was a way to avoid people with PAL consoles used NTSC games and vice-versa,
now with the standarized HD definitions, the problem is gone.

On handhelds, this isn't a problem, that's why there wasn't a handheld system with region-lock

Nintendo is creating excuses out of nowhere to stick with it on consoles, and even worse doing it on handhelds.
I wonder if Nintendo executives still live on 20th century, they have some restrictions that falled long ago for the concurrents.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 26, 2013)

VMM said:


> Region lock was a way to avoid people with PAL consoles used NTSC games and vice-versa, now with the standarized HD definitions, the problem is gone.


Region locking is used to manage prices across different countries.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Region locking is used to manage prices across different countries.


 
Also to manage content.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jun 26, 2013)

ggyo said:


> So why not partition the memory? Like how you have to make a partition when using external memory for the Xbox 360 when you want to put game, demo or save data on. Then that partitioned memory becomes incompatible and unreadable with other devices.



You don't have to make a partition when using external memory on 360. You can do it that way, and its the default, but you can also choose custom and have it instead make it as files on an existing FAT32 partition. You can't just read it (though there is software out that lets you do so) but you can certainly copy it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

What doesn't make sense is why the GB, GBC, GBA, DS were all region free while the Wii, Gamecube were not. Surely, making handhelds region free would adversely affect pricing differences from region to region as they would for consoles.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 26, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> you know that will take years


 
Better than Nothing......


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Better than Nothing......


 
and you know that not all games will come


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 26, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> and you know that not all games will come


May as well say "and you know they won't do away with region-locking".


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 26, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> and you know that not all games will come


 
yea, only the games that seems ``Likeable´´ by the ocidental public.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What doesn't make sense is why the GB, GBC, GBA, DS were all region free while the Wii, Gamecube were not. Surely, making handhelds region free would adversely affect pricing differences from region to region as they would for consoles.


 
All Niuntendo home consoles were not region-free. As for the handhelds, this started with the 3DS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> All Niuntendo home consoles were not region-free. As for the handhelds, this started with the 3DS.


 

I just need someone to explain the logic behind the handhelds in the past being region free, but not the consoles. That's what I'm not understanding; why should handhelds prior to the 3DS be region free if consoles aren't?

GB to NDS = Region free

NES to Wii U = not region free

Logic does not exist in implementing this measure in consoles but doesn't make sense that it's not in handhelds.


----------



## Osha (Jun 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What doesn't make sense is why the GB, GBC, GBA, DS were all region free while the Wii, Gamecube were not. Surely, making handhelds region free would adversely affect pricing differences from region to region as they would for consoles.


 
Handhelds didn't have to deal with PAL and NTSC televisions. Nowadays, with TVs supporting both format, there's no excuse for a home console to have such a thing. And there's even less of a reason to have that for the 3DS, besides MUH MONEY even if in the end, the cash goes to Nintendo, no matter what.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

Osha said:


> Handhelds didn't have to deal with PAL and NTSC televisions. Nowadays, with TVs supporting both format, there's no excuse for a home console to have such a thing. And there's even less of a reason to have that for the 3DS, besides MUH MONEY even if in the end, the cash goes to Nintendo, no matter what.


 

The NDS still sold phenomenally well despite being region free, and since PAL TVs support NTSC, there should be no reason for locking.


----------



## Osha (Jun 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The NDS still sold phenomenally well despite being region free, and since PAL TVs support NTSC, there should be no reason for locking.


 
Definitively. But as I said, it's a matter of money, they want to have it in their pockets the fastest way possible, even if that means keeping people from having region-exclusive games. I'm glad the DS isn't region-locked because Europe missed on tons of good games compared to the US.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 26, 2013)

VMM said:


> This is what happens in a country with good services like Belgium, UK, USA,
> but in many countries, including mine, services suck.
> 
> Twitter became a great place for consumers to claim their rights,
> it works much better than Procon, which is a federal entity specialized for consumer rights.


Good point. I've got to admit I'm only familiar with practices in my own country. I haven't been to Brazil, so I can't comment on the situation there.

I guess I accidentally assumed my own situation was worldwide. Sorry about that.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 26, 2013)

If 100,000 couldn't bring Mega Man Legends 3 back, I somewhat doubt that 10,000 is going to end region lock on two systems. I signed it, but I still have that doubt.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 26, 2013)

I support the petition, but this is something that Nintendo will stick to in the end. I simply cannot see Nintendo abandoning the idea of region locking.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 26, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> I support the petition, but this is something that Nintendo will stick to in the end. I simply cannot see Nintendo abandoning the idea of region locking.


I agree with this.

I know that region lock = "controlled market" so each region has fair chance to make money. And that is okay for them. I think Nintendo is scared that once no more region lock.. they are make no money.. this is not true.. look at Sony and Microsoft consoles.. region free and publishers still make many money. Nintendo thinks once consoles are region free.. everyone will import and no make money. Most people are still buy their own region game because they are know it will come. Though there is obvious titles that will not and people will import that.


----------



## signz (Jun 26, 2013)

I doubt that's gonna change anything... Might still be worth a try tho.


----------



## ytzone (Jun 26, 2013)

Hell yes.  I want my Taiko no Tatsujin and Senran Kagura.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 26, 2013)

Katsumi San said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> I think Nintendo is scared that once no more region lock.. they are make no money.. this is not true.. look at Sony and Microsoft consoles.. region free and publishers still make many money.


ninty doesn't have as good 3rd party support though so they can't really take the risk.


----------



## Osha (Jun 26, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> If 100,000 couldn't bring Mega Man Legends 3 back, I somewhat doubt that 10,000 is going to end region lock on two systems. I signed it, but I still have that doubt.


 
To be fair, Capcom is on a vendetta against Mega Man. Well, was, until recently apparently.


----------



## emigre (Jun 26, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> ninty doesn't have as good 3rd party support though so they can't really take the risk.


 

Yeah because region free consoles are amazingly risky.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 26, 2013)

emigre said:


> Yeah because region free consoles are amazingly risky.



You of all people should know how certain people do not like to give up their little sliver of control, especially if they have duped themselves into thinking it is a good thing for their wallets or similar.

I forgot to mention last time it is also a somewhat interesting subject inside Japan as well, I do not have nearly enough cultural, Japanese legal and Japanese business knowledge, to say nothing of the historical precedents for such a move, to even guess how it came about or venture a worthwhile analysis beyond it is a meeting of all three of those fields that sees it happen. However having pulled apart a few games for myself and others and being a fan of shmups, platformers and puzzles to the point of trying to follow developments inside Japan I can safely say it goes deep (the amount of games I have seen with "not for distribution outside Japan" in the early screens...) and has some bizarre logic (devs say please, pubs say please, investors or lawyers say not a chance -- any and all combinations of those three are available too).


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 26, 2013)

Signed, cross your fingers for this ^^


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> All Niuntendo home consoles were not region-free. As for the handhelds, this started with the 3DS.


 
"The DSi is Nintendo's first region-locked handheld"
Good try.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2013)

king_leo said:


> "The DSi is Nintendo's first region-locked handheld"
> Good try.


 
And how many DSi exclusive games were released? That's why I left it out. We don't care it's region-locked cause *more than 95% of DS games* were region free on the *DSi*. As for the DS, it was 100%


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> And how many DSi exclusive games were released? That's why I left it out.


 
You can't leave it out, it still means region locking was on a nintendo handheld.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2013)

king_leo said:


> You can't leave it out, it still means region locking was on a nintendo handheld.


 
Never said it wasn't. But again, the impact isn't as significant as the other consoles for the same shit I said in my previous post. I'm done on the matter.


----------



## Hyura (Jun 26, 2013)

It'd be just great for me. Living in Europe with a American 3DS sux


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 26, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Never said it wasn't. But again, the impact isn't as significant as the other consoles for the same shit I said in my previous post. I'm done on the matter.



Unfortunately it is what is known as a slippery slope and the option to ignore them is quite detrimental to long term goals.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Unfortunately it is what is known as a slippery slope and the option to ignore them is quite detrimental to long term goals.


 
When FAST6191 starts to say I'm wrong, it's time for me to give up. XD


----------



## heartgold (Jun 26, 2013)

Imagine if 3DS had Mii Verse, there could be easily a couple million posts coming off a 30m+ userbase.

That flood lol

The fans are already vocal as it is demanding 60mhz VC games in EU on miiverse.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.change.org/en-GB/*petitions/nintendo-stop-region-blocking*-make-the-3ds-and-wii-u-region-free


----------



## anhminh (Jun 26, 2013)

Talk about letter, is there a way to send a swapnote to Nintendo?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Imagine if 3DS had Mii Verse, there could be easily a couple million posts coming off a 30m+ userbase.
> 
> That flood lol
> 
> The fans are already vocal as it is demanding 60mhz VC games in EU on miiverse.


 
What's wrong with wanting 60 Hz VC games? Using 50 Hz in this day and age when most TVs support NTSC is pretty stupid. No one in their right mind wants a 20% speed reduction.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2013)

implying an organized campaign ended drm on A) a Sony console which never had any to begin with and B) a Microsoft console which got severe backlash from EVERYONE "solved" DRM.

Like I hate to break it to ya but saying that a hashtag solved DRM is pretty fucking smug.

EDIT: Also what incentives does Nintendo have to remove region locking? People are still enjoying the fuck out of the 3DS (well I thought non-Japanese sales are a bit flaky but the console, as a whole, is doing okay) and the Wii U won't be selling any better because a bunch of weeaboos want to play their nonexistent Japanese Wii U games.

So yeah this campaign is probably going to go nowhere but unsuccessful.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jun 26, 2013)

I say go for it although we all know how stubborn Nintendo can be.  They never listen to gamers unless its hurting there profits a lot, and I mean a lot. Take 3ds where it was priced way too high after having terrible sales they finally did a price cut. Now here is where Nintendo infamous stubbornness comes into play the WiiU is selling just as bad as Sony's PSvita. Neither console will do a price drop despite fans demands. There is no doubt that the WiiU will have some good games 6 months to a year from now. But these games should of been announced a year ago and have been out by now.
Any way this is about region-free for Wii U and 3ds I say do it Nintendo but I don't think they will due to past history especially the stuff I have not mentioned.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> They never listen to gamers unless its hurting there profits a lot, and I mean a lot.


 
Because only Nintendo does this.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because only Nintendo does this.


 
Shhhh... let them believe! I want to see where that'll take us. XD


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What's wrong with wanting 60 Hz VC games? Using 50 Hz in this day and age when most TVs support NTSC is pretty stupid. No one in their right mind wants a 20% speed reduction.


 
I actually agree on that one! smooth game-play, good controls, are foundation of gaming.
One wall is breached by Nintendo and that is crisp picture (HD) no more that problem  It wasn't really a problem it's just that if system can display crisp picture, anything can be good.



Guild McCommunist said:


> implying an organized campaign ended drm on A) a Sony console which never had any to begin with and B) a Microsoft console which got severe backlash from EVERYONE "solved" DRM.
> 
> Like I hate to break it to ya but saying that a hashtag solved DRM is pretty fucking smug.
> 
> ...


 
predictions, predictions and finding a logic... It doesn't hurt to try, there sure is no other way, but if people just sit, than THAT will not solve anything.
As for non existent Japanese games..it's not just about japanese game some people want region free games.
Not everything is revolving around Japan (Even though it is Japanese console and all  )


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> I actually agree on that one! smooth game-play, good controls, are foundation of gaming.
> One wall is breached by Nintendo and that is crisp picture (HD) no more that problem  It wasn't really a problem it's just that if system can display crisp picture, anything can be good.


 

I just want them to filter Snes games like they do with NES games. Not sure why they can't make them look smoother filter-wise, but whatever.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I just want them to filter Snes games like they do with NES games. Not sure why they can't make them look smoother filter-wise, but whatever.


 
Do you want them to filter SNES games like they filter DS games on 3DS?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Do you want them to filter SNES games like they filter DS games on 3DS?


 

No, like NES games on the Wii U VC. On the TV and game pad, they have a light filtering effect (not too heavy, not too light), but Snes is only filtered on the Gamepad but not the TV. That makes no sense; 240p shouldn't look horrible scaled on a 720/1080 signal.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> No, like NES games on the Wii U VC. On the TV and game pad, they have a light filtering effect (not too heavy, not too light), but Snes is only filtered on the Gamepad but not the TV. That makes no sense; 240p shouldn't look horrible scaled on a 720/1080 signal.


 
I was joking, because DS games on 3DS don't look that pretty.

I never understood that, why can't nintendo actually make something so everyone can be happy..there's always something missing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> I was joking, because DS games on 3DS don't look that pretty.
> 
> I never understood that, why can't nintendo actually make something so everyone can be happy..there's always something missing.


 

Exactly. If they can implement a filter in their NES emulator, they can do it with the Snes emulator.


----------



## Ausjor97 (Jun 26, 2013)

One thing is though, it would completely SHIT on Nintendo America, because everyone will be buying games from Japan (because they are usually released earlier) and Nintendo America will get no sales.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2013)

Ausjor97 said:


> One thing is though, it would completely SHIT on Nintendo America, because everyone will be buying games from Japan (because they are usually released earlier) and Nintendo America will get no sales.


 

That never stopped them from making the DS region free.  That sold well, as did the GBA, the GBC, and neither had region lock. If it's so "detrimental" to sales, how the hell did those systems sell so well?


----------



## Ausjor97 (Jun 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> That never stopped them from making the DS region free. That sold well, as did the GBA, the GBC, and neither had region lock. If it's so "detrimental" to sales, how the hell did those systems sell so well?


 
Well, I'm just making an assumption, but I'm guessing part of the reason was not many people had ever thought about ordering games from Japan back then. And in the GBC days, very few people ordered things online (especially from different countries) compared to today.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 26, 2013)

Ausjor97 said:


> One thing is though, it would completely SHIT on Nintendo America, because everyone will be buying games from Japan (because they are usually released earlier) and Nintendo America will get no sales.


Oh please, Europe is the one taking the short straw in that situation with the current currency rates and game prices. Japan is also expensive as hell compared to the US game prices. Just like Europe. Basically weeabos and the likes (people wanting to play japanese games regardless of language skills) will order from Japan. Most people in the US will do as they have done so far: look for cheaper prices on Amazon, etc. Europe on the other hand.. Well. We pay quite a lot for new releases. Especially in the Nordics. Currently I can see new PS3/360 games hitting retail at 59.95/69.95€. That's ~$80/$90. At the same time it's $59.95 in the US. Even if the stuff was hit with import taxes, it'd be cheaper in the US.

But alas, what am I to say. I only import (region-free) electronics from the US due to import regulations in the EU region. The inside market in EU is quite strong (getting everything from Amazon and the likes lowers prices quite fast, at least for me).


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ausjor97 said:


> One thing is though, it would completely SHIT on Nintendo America, because everyone will be buying games from Japan (because they are usually released earlier) and Nintendo America will get no sales.


No.

It is completely the opposite. Region locking is mostly to prevent gamers from Japanese and some smaller market (Brazil, SK, etc) from buying US/EU games (reverse importation). The idea is that Japanese and these small market priced their game significantly higher than US/EU counterpart, so gamers from these regions will often want to buy cheaper games from US/EU market.

Just look at Persona 4 Arena, the only PS3 retail game that uses region locking. Atlus doesn't want Japanese gamers to buy it from EU (JP gets the game one month later than EU).


----------



## Ausjor97 (Jun 26, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> No.
> 
> It is completely the opposite. Region locking is mostly to prevent gamers from Japanese and some smaller market (Brazil, SK, etc) from buying US/EU games (reverse importation). The idea is that Japanese and these small market priced their game significantly higher than US/EU counterpart, so gamers from these regions will often want to buy cheaper games from US/EU market.
> 
> Just look at Persona 4 Arena, the only PS3 retail game that uses region locking. Atlus doesn't want Japanese gamers to buy it from EU (JP gets the game one month later than EU).


 
But still, you see my point though, right? That is why I think it will at least be a while before they actually do take it off, unless we can convince like everyone to stop buying Nintendo products until they do.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 26, 2013)

Ausjor97 said:


> But still, you see my point though, right? That is why I think it will at least be a while before they actually do take it off, unless we can convince like everyone to stop buying Nintendo products until they do.


Then again, just releasing the stuff all at once and adding optional game translations later as downloads. While I understand someone wants to play game X or game Y or game Z in German or French, I see no reason why I should wait the things to be translated when the English version is available. And no, I'm not a native English speaker. Releasing games in all regions at the same time removes quite a lot of the needs or wants of importing (ie. convenience).

ps. I would love to see the reactions of people in the EU if every single game had to wait to be translated into Finnish before release.


----------



## emigre (Jun 26, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Just look at Persona 4 Arena, the only PS3 retail game that uses region locking. Atlus doesn't want Japanese gamers to buy it from EU (JP gets the game one month later than EU).


 

Oh no they didn't. We got the gaem ten months later than everyone else... P4A is a perfect example of when region locking screws over an entire region.



Qtis said:


> ps. I would love to see the reactions of people in the EU if every single game had to wait to be translated into Finnish before release.


 

Considering gaems take an eternity to get released here even if the gaem is only in english, I imagine the EU gaeming community would go clinically insane.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 26, 2013)

emigre said:


> Oh no they didn't. We got the gaem ten months later than everyone else... P4A is a perfect example of when region locking screws over an entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The problem with EU is the fact they consider most of Europe as one region. While politically you guys are moving towards that (with the Euro and European Union and all) media wise its the amount of countries and languages that screw you guys over.

Did I get around the ballpark there?


----------



## emigre (Jun 26, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> The problem with EU is the fact they consider most of Europe as one region. While politically you guys are moving towards that (with the Euro and European Union and all) media wise its the amount of countries and languages that screw you guys over.
> 
> Did I get around the ballpark there?


 

Actually if there has been one blessing of the PS3/360 era it's that games usually get released in Europe in a timely manner. Most gaems get released simultaneously in the same week because companies are now able to coordinate their releases. Probably helped by the irrelevance of 50hz/60hz shit. And admittedly this generation is being driven more by the West than the Japanese game industry. Most companies are genuinely fine and Europe is no longer seen as the poor relation anymore. As evidenced by the PS4 being released this year alongside NA with no mention of Japan. Some companies are shit at it though, Nintendo need to up their game regarding simultaneous releases and the 50hz eshop bullshit. Anything regarding Atlus is a write off because Atlus have no professional integrity regarding Europe (Devil Survivor Overclocked and Persona 4 Arena). There's so many issues regarding Atlus E releases, it's hard not to come to the conclusion Atlus is the problem.

tl;dr: Nintendon't and Atlus need to get their shit sorted.

Language isn't a problem. You can release a game in English only. DSO and P4A are only in English yet they took a year each to get released from the European publishing agreement. Tales of Graces F was released around three months after the US release and that got translated into several languages. The issue is whether Devs/Pubs actually give a shit. Atlus don't and that's why their games have issues, Bamco do care and that's seen with Tales of Xilla being released at the same time as the NA release.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't really care about region locks, but I still think it is cool if Nintendo remove them for the people who do care.  To import a game(most of the time Japanese), you need to understand that language.  Also importing a game is mad expensive.  For example, I see a lot of Vita Japanese games priced at almost $100 in ebay and play Asia, while it really cost much much less.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 27, 2013)

TheCasketMan said:


> I don't really care about region locks, but I still think it is cool if Nintendo remove them for the people who do care. To import a game(most of the time Japanese), you need to understand that language. Also importing a game is mad expensive. For example, I see a lot of Vita Japanese games priced at almost $100 in ebay and play Asia, while it really cost much much less.


Nope. Japanese games are expensive by nature. Take Project Diva F for example. Launch price on Amazon JP is 7,329 Yen, which translates to around 70 to 75 United State dollars (USD).

Here US launch price of Project Diva F is 50 USD, that is at least 29% cheaper than Japanese launch prices.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 27, 2013)

I usually search for the flaws in ideas before I praise them, but...surprisingly I can't find any flaws with this idea.

I mean, it can't hurt to inform Nintendo that we're not exactly pleased about region locking (are any consumers?), and hey, Nintendo might actually consider changing their stance in the future to please the fans.

It would be great PR for Nintendo, "Nintendo listens to fans, reconsiders region-locking".


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Puppy_Washer said:


> It would be great PR for Nintendo, "Nintendo listens to fans, reconsiders region-locking".


 
Good guy Nintendo, then


----------



## ggyo (Jun 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Good guy Nintendo, then


But when Microsoft reverses DRM on the Xbox One, they get a plethora of rape analogies on GBATemp...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> But when Microsoft reverses DRM on the Xbox One, they get a plethora of rape analogies on GBATemp...


 

I'd love to see you post links proving that. Rape analogies? Why didn't anyone tell me this!?


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> a plethora of rape analogies


 
What´s This, I Don´t Even......


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> What´s This, I Don´t Even......


 

He's just butt-hurt since he was the one getting raped by Microsoft's CEO.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'd love to see you post links proving that. Rape analogies? Why didn't anyone tell me this!?


Starts on this page and continues. http://gbatemp.net/threads/microsof...-game-complications-are-history.349818/page-6

The casualty and euphemism you express on this subject makes me hate you on a cellular level. You're trash.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Starts on this page and continues. http://gbatemp.net/threads/microsof...-game-complications-are-history.349818/page-6


 

My eyes!! They're soiled! I'll never be able to look at Microsoft, GBA Temp or its members the same ever again! My respect for them and this company have officially been destroyed, I need a breather, this is too much for me to take in....the rape references, the simultaneously chimerical yet infecund rape references...were just overly stolid.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> My eyes!! They're soiled! I'll never be able to look at Microsoft, GBA Temp or its members the same ever again! My respect for them and this company have officially been destroyed, I need a breather, this is too much for me to take in....the rape references, the simultaneously chimerical yet infecund rape references...were just overly stolid.


Stop bumping up your diction when you talk to me.

What does any of this have to do with mythological creatures (chimera), the biological fertility of women (infecund) or stolidity? You can speak about serious subjects with subjectivity or projecting emotions. Euphemism is downplaying the context's importance, not the attitude.

You're about as eloquent as a children's pop-up-book narrative.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Stop bumping up your diction when you talk to me.
> 
> What does any of this have to do with mythological creatures (chimera), the biological fertility of women (infecund) or stolidity? You can speak about serious subjects with subjectivity or projecting emotions. Euphemism is downplaying the context's importance, not the attitude.
> 
> You're about as eloquent as a children's pop-up-book narrative.


 

Verily, thou hast spoken the words of a true spokesman. For you see, it behooveth the will of those whom are, at this time, participating in the current thread to casteth out the one who is without intelligence continueth to utter slander. Thou wouldst accuse me of speaking after the manner of those who compose children's novels? A rather interesting comparison, is it not?


----------



## ggyo (Jun 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Verily, thou hast spoken the words of a true spokesman. For you see, it behooveth the will of those whom are, at this time, participating in the current thread to casteth out the one who is without intelligence continueth to utter slander. Thou wouldst accuse me of speaking after the manner of those who compose children's novels? A rather interesting comparison, is it not?


Even your Anglo-Saxon dialect is misused.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Even your Anglo-Saxon dialect is misused.


 

For a minute there, I thought you were actually trying to respond with a small degree of perceptible intelligence. I was really looking forward to a legitimate response.


----------



## ggyo (Jun 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> For a minute there, I thought you were actually trying to respond with a small degree of perceptible intelligence. I was really looking forward to a legitimate response.


You are one weird kid. Are you like this in real life? Go ahead and block me again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> You are one weird kid. Are you like this in real life? Go ahead and block me again.


 

This is just fantasy, caught in a landslide, escape from reality.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 27, 2013)

You idiots quit the argument.

Also petition site are reach over 6K signatures


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2013)

Katsumi San said:


> You idiots quit the argument.
> 
> Also petition site are reach over 6K signatures


 

Excuse me?


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Excuse me?


Go ahead..?


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 27, 2013)

So much randomness going on on this page.

Also you can't possibly hate a internet user, it could be a robot as far as you know

or an alien


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2013)

Ausjor97 said:


> One thing is though, it would completely SHIT on Nintendo America, because everyone will be buying games from Japan (because they are usually released earlier) and Nintendo America will get no sales.


 

Despite the higher import costs and the fact that games are in *fucking Japanese* I don't see how this could be wrong.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 27, 2013)

Considering it took two years for every Operation Rainfall (yes, I know there isn't necessarily a correlation) game to be released in Europe and America, I wonder how long this will take, if it succeeds at all.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 30, 2013)

I think it's doubtful that Nintendo will undo the region locking for the Wii U and 3DS.  However, I signed the petition because they make take it into consideration, among other factors like the lack of region locking on competitor's consoles, when they release their next console.  Hopefully.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2013)

Region free didn't kill DS or 3DS sales, why would affect Wii U sales any worse than those two systems? I don't think it would.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello guys, I need help, if I ask for my cousin buy this french brack 3DS XL, in france.


http://www.amazon.fr/Console-Ninten...ie=UTF8&qid=1372779308&sr=8-5&keywords=3ds+xl


Can I play my americans/canadians DS games on this one????
I will also can play americans/canadians 3DS games on this euro console???


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Region free didn't kill DS sales, why would affect 3DS or Wii U sales any worse than that system? I don't think it would.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 2, 2013)

PROTOBOY said:


> Hello guys, I need help, if I ask for my cousin buy this french brack 3DS XL, in france.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/Console-Nintendo-3DS-XL-noire/dp/B00BFX79FA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1372779308&sr=8-5&keywords=3ds xl
> ...


 

3DS is Region Locked, you can only play PAL games on that Console.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2013)

DaRk_ViVi said:


> 3DS is Region Locked, you can only play PAL games on that Console.


 
DS games on the other hand are region free, which is nice IMHO


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> DS games on the other hand are region free, which is nice IMHO


 

Yup, forgot that detail. 
But being that only a retrocompatibility feature, I think that having a locked system for new games could be a problem for him.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Jul 2, 2013)

That's a sh1t, actually don't have 3D S XL, black or white here in America, only on the European countries, that's a shame, I had every intention to buy this one, but after that I guess I won't buy until they unlock...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2013)

PROTOBOY said:


> That's a sh1t, actually don't have 3D S XL, black or white here in America, only on the European countries, that's a shame, I had every intention to buy this one, but after that I guess I won't buy until they unlock...


 
And that's why region-locking sucks balls. To hell with AP and DRM measures, that's a lame excuse to region lock, people will find away around it I'm sure.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone knows if there are still those kinds of differences between the games region like content different due local law or restriction??

I mean, if a game from Germany for example, can be different from a American game dues country law or restriction..


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2013)

PROTOBOY said:


> Anyone knows if there are still those kinds of differences between the games region like content different due local law or restriction??
> 
> I mean, if a game from Germany for example, can be different from a American game dues country law or restriction..



Short version is yes they can. The slightly longer version is not anywhere close to the NES and SNES era levels in terms of the amount of changes or the harshness of them. Occasionally they also update games between regions so Europe gets the better versions (it happened often enough for Europe with various RPGs on the GBA and a few times on the DS as well) but it can go the other way too (there has already been a very noted case of it in Etrian Odyssey 4 which was lousy apparently). Releases and dates wise it goes both ways -- Europe is not that bad a place any more but it still misses out on a lot, on the other hand it has a lot that never makes it across the pond and will occasionally get games ahead of time (including Nintendo first and second party).
Germany as you mention it is actually quite harsh on a lot of things and there will often be a cut version (and later an uncensored version) for there, as far as the handhelds went I did not see it but I see it a lot when I cover the 360 releases. Australia (typically also bundled with Europe) has a similar thing, it was supposed to change with the new laws there but that does not look like much has happened. Australia is a backwater that barely merits an afterthought as far as most came companies are concerned -- there have been all of about 20 Australia specific releases across the GBA and DS with about one English language exclusive (a poker game on the DS) and maybe a few region specific editions of quiz/puzzle/board games or region specific titlescreens.

Also if you are looking at getting a French DS because you are a French speaking Canadian then if you have noticed what few games you would get in French around you are typically riddled with spelling and grammar errors it gets a lot better (not ideal by any means and many are still throwaway efforts but worlds better). However it will be continental French instead, I do not know French well enough to truly go between dialects but I do know it is far less difference than Portuguese is or even a lot of Spanish is so you should be OK enough.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks I will buy this version, now I just have to choose if I will buy the white, or the black, it will be my first 3DS due I didn't buy the first 3DS version because I know Nintendo and I had sure they was going to release a 3DS XL version like they did with DSi, also my first DS was the DSi XL version, and my first GBA was GBA SP..

WiiU I don't mind they will make a new version, but its a possibility, so I will wait for some more time..

Now I just wonder if Nintendo can release a 3DS XL model with two circle pads instead the necessity of the circle pad pro accessory.

So its okay, as I understand I only will have problem if for example I buy the German Resident Evil Revelations, but if I buy the British or French nothing will be cut right????



Yes I know that, I heard some people get problem with the first version of Chrono Trigger for DS, i was lucky as I bought mine this year, and I noticed that I got the new version with the revised French translation, C.O.P. The Recruit I just bought and was okay the translation.


My DS games are both, Europeans and American versions at least they will work in the 3DS XL European version..


----------



## broitsak (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, the petition only needs 89 more people.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Wow, the petition only needs 89 more people.


 
The thing is, will Nintendo listen. I say we also spam Miiverse even more.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The thing is, will Nintendo listen. I say we also spam Miiverse even more.


 
Honestly, I don't think they will. But if they do, that'd be pretty sweet.

And spam miiverse? Heh, I'm game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Honestly, I don't think they will. But if they do, that'd be pretty sweet.
> 
> And spam miiverse? Heh, I'm game.


 
Spam, spam, spam, wonderful spam!  It worked for Earthbound.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 2, 2013)

16 left.

I wonder when Ninty will reply to this..if they do, that is.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> 16 left.
> 
> I wonder when Ninty will reply to this..if they do, that is.


 
The thing is, if there is enough tumult and outrage from dying fans, then maybe, but even then, I'm not holding my breath. Region locking isn't that beneficial in the long run. I've bought movies from Japan and it was region locked, but, I then learned about VLC and how wonderful it is.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 2, 2013)

They got to 10,000. Going for 5,000 more.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 2, 2013)

Needs 4,998 more, though. Huh.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 2, 2013)

There is a simple reason why Nintendo won't ditch region locking. Xbox One and PS4 aren't released yet, Wii U and 3DS are. Removing the region lock would make all region lock references in the manuals and packaging invalid and misleading.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> There is a simple reason why Nintendo won't ditch region locking. Xbox One and PS4 aren't released yet, Wii U and 3DS are. Removing the region lock would make all region lock references in the manuals and packaging invalid and misleading.


 
That's still a lame excuse.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 3, 2013)

Classic bulls**t excuse, they won't remove it due to parental controls

http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=206737&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook

O RLY, Nintendo? Explain why the DS was region free, surely, even that had parental controls.


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2013)

Excuse me play my imported copies of 999 and SMT: Strange Journey on my European 3DS.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 4, 2013)

Apparently there are some reasons behind the region-lock.

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/07/satoru_iwata_there_are_some_reasons_behind_region_locking


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Apparently there are some reasons behind the region-lock.
> 
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/07/satoru_iwata_there_are_some_reasons_behind_region_locking


 

Still a stupid reason/excuse to do it. Why the hell didn't they do it to the DS? So far no one has told me why. Sorry, I don't care what half-a$$ed excuse they have for doing it; it's inefficacious, it's inconvenient, and if I'm reading it right, somehow Microsoft and Sony doing it is different than how Nintendo has parental controls and different regional regulation.


----------

